
San Francisco convention canceled over dirty streets, homeless - kyleblarson
https://www.kron4.com/news/bay-area/report-san-francisco-convention-canceled-over-dirty-streets-homeless/1280189992
======
merricksb
Discussed 1 day ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17443550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17443550)

------
bogidon
_The convention told SF travel "that they loved the city, but post-convention
surveys revealed their members were afraid to walk the streets amid the open
drug use, threatening behavior and mental illness that are common on the
streets."_

 _..._

 _" We all know there is a problem, and now, we need to work toward a
solution," Carroll said._

------
whatever1
Easily the dirtiest city of the US that I have visited due to conferences. On
par with the NYC MTA.

------
egypturnash
IIRC, Seattle’s starting to get this too. High levels of income inequality
sure are fun!

~~~
tekproxy
If everyone had at least 1 million dollars but a few people had 1 billion
dollars, that's massive income inequality. By your logic, or imprecise
language, we should avoid this. Perhaps we could make everyone equally poor
instead?

~~~
kthejoker2
If everyone had a million dollars .. you mean like Zimbabwe in the 90s? Do you
not understand how inflation works?

